# Sign Ballast why so much ?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

$85-------------


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why so high? First, they generally don't run a specific set of lamps..... many are rated to run a given range of total lamp length. Second, they're cold-start. Remember, signs are outside! Third, most electricians don't monkey with signs, so the supply houses don't stock many, and what they do stock costs more per SKU than 'traditional' ballasts like you see in troffers & wraps.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> $85-------------


Close but even cheaper with the shipping.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Why so high? First, they generally don't run a specific set of lamps..... many are rated to run a given range of total lamp length. Second, they're cold-start. Remember, signs are outside! Third, most electricians don't monkey with signs, so the supply houses don't stock many, and what they do stock costs more per SKU than 'traditional' ballasts like you see in troffers & wraps.


Yeah i found that out the hard way,, I have not touched a sign in 25 years but this one is only 16' high and this is for a steady customer .

I even called a sign supply house and the price was over $150..:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

So it really pays off to get on line and check prices because i got the ballast for $49 plus shipping good deal campared to the supply house price.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

We get our sign ballasts from a supply house in Franklin, the pricing is OK.

And ah ..... say 20% mark up on $150 is more than 20% mark up on $75.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> So it really pays off to get on line and check prices because i got the ballast for $49 plus shipping good deal campared to the supply house price.:thumbsup:


No, that costs you.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

What was the reasoning of the ballasts being so high? I know they are usually high output, but what is the major internal differance? I have a few in my truck from a previous job, probably shoulda returned them..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> What was the reasoning of the ballasts being so high? I know they are usually high output, but what is the major internal differance? I have a few in my truck from a previous job, probably shoulda returned them..



Uh............



480sparky said:


> Why so high? First, they generally don't run a specific set of lamps..... many are rated to run a given range of total lamp length. Second, they're cold-start. Remember, signs are outside! Third, most electricians don't monkey with signs, so the supply houses don't stock many, and what they do stock costs more per SKU than 'traditional' ballasts like you see in troffers & wraps.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And ah ..... say 20% mark up on $150 is more than 20% mark up on $75.:thumbsup:


Not if you buy it for $75 and sell it for the supply house price.. That's a $75 profit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not if you buy it for $75 and sell it for the supply house price.. That's a $75 profit.


Uh huh.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> We get our sign ballasts from a supply house in Franklin, the pricing is OK.
> 
> And ah ..... say 20% mark up on $150 is more than 20% mark up on $75.:thumbsup:





BBQ said:


> No, that costs you.


Very true .

But with the internet it would be very easy for the customer to find those lower prices.

If i charged him $180 for one ballast and by any chance he found that he could get them for less then 1/2 that then i would lose a long time customer.

Now if all the prices were with in 20% then it would not be an issue.

Is that a sign supply house in franklin or regular Electrical supply??


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Low production volume, just like why 3' lamps cost more than 4' lamps.

They're versatile in lamp configuration which is not the case with standard magnetic ballasts. 

F32T8 ballasts were originally magnetic. You need to use them with F32T8. Modern electronic ones are versatile and most of them will drive F17T8 to F32T8, some even F40T8.


GE296HO-MV-N general purpose electronic ballast is rated for -20F starting and it is a one or two lamp(wired in parallel) electronic ballast for F96T12/HO, but it will operate down to F48T12/HO and anything in between as long as they're 800mA HO lamps.

Same with Advance ICN-2S110-SC 

So, you can actually use standard electronic ballast for signs too. 

You're not supposed to do something like run (1) F96T12 and (1) F48T12 on the same ballast with those, but if you have two pairs of F72T12/HO, you can use two of those ballasts. 

I saw one on ebay for $300 for a case of 10.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> F72t12 HO 4 LAMPS


If you replace the lamps too, make sure not to get the "energy saver" reduced wattage ones. They don't like starting out in the cold.


----------

